# Peisaj (landscape)



## Ionut Godea (17 Feb 2013)

Hello, there! My name is Ionut and I am from Bacau, Romania. I want to present you my Juwel Rio 180 aquarium.
Tank's parameters are:
Size 100 cm length, 41 cm width, 50 cm depth;
Lighting - 2 x T5 JBL Solar Natur Ultra and JBL Solar Tropic Ultra (45 w) /9 hours per day;
Internal filter - original, 1000l/h pump;
Heater - 200 Watt;
Fertilizers - Easy life Profito, Easy life Fosfo, Easy life Nitro and Easy Carbo;
Substrate - JBL Aquabasis;
Decorative materials - lava rocks;
CO2 - 2 bubbles per second nonstop;
Plants - Utricularia graminifolia, Rotala rotundifolia, Echinodorus tenellus, Hemianthus Micrantemoides, Pogostemon helferi; Higrophila pinatifida; Microsorium pteropus needle leaf; Rotala macrandra green; Limnophila sesiliflora; Monosolenium tenerum; Hydrocotyle leucocephala; Hydrocotyle cf. tripartita.
Inhabitants - 17 green neon tetra, 5 Inpaichthys kerri, 3 Anentome helena, and a few red cherry schrimps;
Weekly water change: - 40%.
The aquarium is in progress, it still needs to suffer some changes (trimming etc) till the final form.
Here are some pictures of some of my aquarium, all pictures were taken in the august 2010 - february 2013 time frame:


----------



## Arana (17 Feb 2013)

Very nice you can see how your skills have progressed over time


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Feb 2013)

Some great scapes in there, what is the secret for growing UG?


----------



## Gary Nelson (17 Feb 2013)

They are all lovely displays, love the red back lighting.... Superb photos too! Well done.


----------



## Dorian (17 Feb 2013)

Very nice tank and all them scapes grow under 2xT5 ????


----------



## O'Neil (17 Feb 2013)

Wow this is awesome!

A few quick questions tho:
- is that a Fluval Roma?
- How did you modify the lighting?

EDIT
Found the lighting, that's genius!!
I'm guessing you had to change the flappy plastic bits too, what did you do for those?


----------



## Ionut Godea (18 Feb 2013)

@ Arana, @Gary Nelson - Thank you very much!
@ Porksword - Thank you! I don't have external filter. Lighting come from 2 x T5 JBL Solar Natur Ultra and JBL Solar Tropic Ultra (45 w) with JBL reflectors.
@ Dorian - Thank you! Yes, just 2xT5.
@ LondonDragon - Thank you, I am honored! There's no secret: CO2, water change, Easy life fertilisers etc. I simply respect the rules for a clean tank. I hope you like my UG photo:


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Feb 2013)

Ionut Godea said:


> I simply respect the rules for a clean tank. I hope you like my UG photo:


Very nice indeed  do you use RO water? Soft or hard water if not? cheers


----------



## hydrophyte (18 Feb 2013)

Really nice progression of scapes in those pictures.


----------



## Ionut Godea (18 Feb 2013)

@ LondonDragon - Thank you! I use tap water.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Feb 2013)

Ionut Godea said:


> @ LondonDragon - Thank you! I use tap water.


You need to ship some of that to the UK


----------



## Ionut Godea (18 Feb 2013)

@ hydrophyte - Thank you!!
@ LondonDragon - Ok!

Red cherry shrimp:


----------



## John S (18 Feb 2013)

Absolutely stunning - well done.


----------



## O'Neil (18 Feb 2013)

Cheers mate, is the tank a fluval Roma tho? if so did it not come with T8 lighting as standard?


----------



## Ionut Godea (18 Feb 2013)

@ davem -Thank you!!
@ Porksword - No, it's a Juwel Rio 180 aquarium with 2 x T5 lighting as standard.


----------



## O'Neil (18 Feb 2013)

Aaaaa i see, cheers for that : )


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Feb 2013)

What is that box on the right hand side in front of the internal filter? Do you only use the internal filter?


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (18 Feb 2013)

Very impressive great UG rug!Like Paolo i was wondering about amount of flow?Cheers mark


----------



## Ionut Godea (19 Feb 2013)

@ Porksword - 
@ LondonDragon - It's a Ferplast CO2 reactor. Yes, only internal filter improved with 1000 l/h pump.
@ MARKCOUSINS Thank you!! In my tank, I have a Juwel 1000 l/h pump and a 2500 l/h (EDIT) wavemaker pump.


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Feb 2013)

Ionut Godea said:


> It's a Ferplast CO2 reactor.


You use that with pressurised CO2 or just the DIY yeast mixture? Interesting reactor,


----------



## Ionut Godea (19 Feb 2013)

I have pressurised CO2, 2 bubbles per second nonstop.

Regards, Ionut Godea


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (19 Feb 2013)

Ionut do you have your wavemaker sending the flow down the tank in the same direction as the filter outlet?If so how does it affect the longer stems in the tank,do you have to keep them trimmed a bit shorter?Cheers mark


----------



## Ionut Godea (19 Feb 2013)

No, the wavemaker send the flow down, and the filter outlet sent the flow up. My wavemaker send the flow so that the distribution of nutrients and CO2 greatly improve and doesn't affect stems.

Regards, Ionut Godea


----------



## tim (19 Feb 2013)

Very nice progression of your aquarium the ug looks extremely healthy, very nice job


----------



## Ionut Godea (19 Feb 2013)

@ tim - Thank you!!


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (19 Feb 2013)

Ionut could you give me infomation about your wavemaker(make,model,where you found it etc..)could be a good idea for my tank for better co2 distribution.Cheers mark


----------



## Ionut Godea (19 Feb 2013)

SUNSUN JVP-100 Wavemaker 2500 l/h. 

Regards, Ionut Godea


----------



## AndyVox (19 Feb 2013)

I absolutely love how the fish look like birds flying away in the distance of a landscape.
Breath taking!


----------



## Ionut Godea (19 Feb 2013)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## andyh (19 Feb 2013)

Stunning work!


----------



## Ionut Godea (19 Feb 2013)

@ andyh - Thank you!!

@ AndyVox - In this pic fish look like birds flying :


----------



## IanD (19 Feb 2013)

Wow 10 out of 10! I really like shots 10 to 13, they have amazing colour and nice clean lines. I also like the way you set up the hardscape, looks simple but very effective.


----------



## Ionut Godea (19 Feb 2013)

@ IanD - Thank you very much! I am glad you like my work.


----------



## martinmjr62 (19 Feb 2013)

Absolutely stunning,i cant believe that these set ups are in a standard Rio 180.What are the time spans from start to finish for each of the layouts. Well done indeed


----------



## Ionut Godea (19 Feb 2013)

@ martinmjr62 - Thank you very much! The setup presented in pictures 1-4 last from august 2010 to november 2010. Rest of all last from november 2010 till now.


----------



## Vito (19 Feb 2013)

I love the evolution of the tank, great work


----------



## Ionut Godea (19 Feb 2013)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Ionut Godea (20 Feb 2013)

Utricularia Graminifolia:


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Feb 2013)

Ionut Godea said:


> Utricularia Graminifolia:



I love how this looks like a landscape shot of grass running up into a mountain. 

Nice work!


----------



## Ionut Godea (20 Feb 2013)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## O'Neil (20 Feb 2013)

Ionut Godea said:


> @ IanD - Thank you very much! I am glad you like my work.


 You definately have a talent for it.


----------



## Ionut Godea (21 Feb 2013)

Thank you very much!!

Sunset:


----------



## Deano3 (21 Feb 2013)

thats some amazing pictures i love to see tank elovle like this for the better, looks great, hope you stick around to share hints and tips

great work
Dean


----------



## Ionut Godea (21 Feb 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Ionut Godea (22 Feb 2013)

Rotala rotundifolia pearling:


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Feb 2013)

Great layouts and some brilliant shots in there...you are the UG master! 

What camera and lens are you using?


----------



## Ionut Godea (22 Feb 2013)

Thank you very much! I am honored.
I have a Canon Powershot SX110IS.

UG barrier:


----------



## Ionut Godea (23 Feb 2013)

Pearling rotala rotundifolia:


----------



## Ionut Godea (23 Feb 2013)

And video:


----------



## Ionut Godea (24 Feb 2013)

Another view:


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Feb 2013)

wow, your plants look so damn healthy! such amazing colour!


----------



## Ionut Godea (24 Feb 2013)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Ionut Godea (25 Feb 2013)

Pic:


----------



## O'Neil (25 Feb 2013)

Can't stop looking at this tank, it's awesome!!! lol


----------



## Ionut Godea (26 Feb 2013)

Thank you!!

Pic:


----------



## Ionut Godea (27 Feb 2013)

Photo:


----------



## Ionut Godea (2 Mar 2013)

Pic:


----------



## clone (2 Mar 2013)

Amazing Peisaj dude reminds me a lot about child hood and the hot summer days spend in countryside back home Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ionut Godea (25 Mar 2013)

@ clone - Thank you very much!!

New look:


----------



## Dorian (25 Mar 2013)

Nothing to say just WOW


----------



## mi casa (25 Mar 2013)

DITO


----------



## Ionut Godea (25 Mar 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## John S (25 Mar 2013)

Stunning tanks and pictures.


----------



## Ionut Godea (29 Mar 2013)

@ davem - Thank you very much!!

Inpaichthys kerri


----------



## bridgey_c (29 Mar 2013)

It looks like you have loads of fun with your tank Ionut, congrats.

how long did it take you to decide upon injecting co2 24hrs a day? Was it a gradual learning process or is that how you started and because it worked you kept it that way?

I am curious because I have often wondered whether it would give a more consistent level of co2 and therefore not as much shock to my shrimp/fish.


----------



## Ionut Godea (29 Mar 2013)

Thank you!! I decided to keep CO2 nonstop from the beginning. I have gradually raised  the quantity of CO2. For a correct dosing, I observe fish behavior after the light turns off. If they come to the surface for oxygene, I reduce CO2. It's easy.


----------



## Ionut Godea (3 Apr 2013)

Colisa lalia:


----------



## Ionut Godea (23 Jun 2013)

Changes:


----------



## Ionut Godea (26 Jun 2013)

New pic:


----------



## Lindy (26 Jun 2013)

Lush!


----------



## Ionut Godea (27 Jun 2013)

@ ldcgroomer - Thank you!!

Transformation:


----------



## oldbloke (27 Jun 2013)

stunning


----------



## ~firefly~ (29 Jun 2013)

Are those eggs on the grass?

Lovely set of photographs. Just shows what you can do with standard kit and a bit of CO2. Wonderful.

Have you ever had any algae outbreak problems?
How much fertiliser do you dose per week or per day? I assume you use ProFito?
Do you dose anything else?


----------



## Ionut Godea (4 Jul 2013)

@ oldbloke - Thank you!!
@ ~firefly~ - Yes, chicken eggs.
Thank you!!
No. Now I use just tap water weekly.

New pic:


----------



## Ionut Godea (9 Sep 2013)

New setup:


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Sep 2013)

That is some nice rock work, impressive, what are the planting plans for this? or keeping it mainly hardscape?


----------



## Ionut Godea (9 Sep 2013)

Thank you very much!! Microsorium pteropus needle leaf ,  Monosolenium tenerum, Vallisneria nana, urticularia. That all until now.


----------



## Dave Pierce (9 Sep 2013)

Look like the surface of the moon! Love the fish selection too


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Sep 2013)

Wow - that looks like a shagpile carpet...


----------



## flygja (11 Sep 2013)

Troi said:


> Wow - that looks like a shagpile carpet...


 
First wallpapers and now carpets? Are you really here for the aquascaping? 

Brilliant stuff Ionut. Awesome results for what is pretty modest equipment.


----------



## Ionut Godea (12 Sep 2013)

@ Dave Pierce - Thank you!!
@ Troi - 
@ flygja -  Thank you very much!!

New pic:


----------



## Deano3 (12 Sep 2013)

tank looks great mate very minimalist and looks so peaceful 

Dean


----------



## Curvball (12 Sep 2013)

Ionut Godea said:


> Photo:



Simply stunning.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Ionut Godea (13 Sep 2013)

@ Deano3 - Thank you!! I am glad you like it!!
@ Curvball - Thank you!!

Macropodus opercularis:


----------



## Ionut Godea (13 Sep 2013)

I changed the position of the large stones. What do you think?


----------



## Aquadream (13 Sep 2013)

flygja said:


> First wallpapers and now carpets? Are you really here for the aquascaping?
> 
> Brilliant stuff Ionut. Awesome results for what is pretty modest equipment.


 The modest equipment here only proves that one does not need anything fancy, expensive or ADA like to achieve top results, healthy plants, thick carpets etc.

I have deep respect for anyone that can show this level of skill without all the expensive rubbish sold for this hobby.

Very well done Ionut.


----------



## Ionut Godea (13 Sep 2013)

Thank you very much!! I am honored!!


----------



## Curvball (13 Sep 2013)

Ionut Godea said:


> I changed the position of the large stones. What do you think?



I think that if the 2 larger rocks were darker in colour, more along the same lines as the other rocks it would really work. Right now the lighter colour of these 2 rocks make them really stand out it not in a good way. However, that is purely my opinion.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Ionut Godea (14 Sep 2013)

Thank you for your feedback.

New photo:


----------



## Ady34 (15 Sep 2013)

Lovely scape, personally I liked the original stone layout before the alterations. It seemed to have a nice flow and the subtle foreground seperation between each side was held together nicely by the positions of the rear rocks. Now it seems divided and a little unbalanced to me.
Of course your vision for the scape is what counts and that is only my opinion.
Your aquascapes and plants are superb, keep up with the updates 
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Ionut Godea (20 Sep 2013)

Thank you @ Ady34!!

New setup:


----------



## Ionut Godea (21 Sep 2013)

Plants: -Didiplis diandra, Hydrocotyle sp. japan, Blyxa japonica, Ceratopteris thalictroides, Micranthemum umbrosum, Hemianthus micrantemoides, Hygrophila polysperma rosanervig, Ludwigia arcuata, Christmas moss, Hydrocotyle leucocephala, Vallisneria nana, Limnobium laevigatum, B. heudelotii, Fissidens fontanus, Eleocharis parvula, Utricularia graminifolia, Monosolenium tenerum, Microsorium pteropus needle leaf, Limnophila sesiliflora, Rotala Rotundifolia


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Sep 2013)

Hello, lonut Stunning rock work Looking forward to seeing it when the plants fill out  Regards Roy


----------



## Ionut Godea (24 Sep 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## TOO (24 Sep 2013)

Interesting and different set-up that blends in elements of biotope aquaria. What is your vision with it? Keeping plants low like now or creating more height?

Perhaps the big rock on the right becomes a little too dominant?

Thomas


----------



## Ionut Godea (25 Sep 2013)

Thank you!! You'll see.

Tanichthys albonubes:


----------



## Ionut Godea (27 Sep 2013)

New pic:


----------



## TOO (27 Sep 2013)

Looking good with the additional growth. The sides and corners look very dark. Is this photo induced or how it looks in reality? It does create an interesting contrast with the blue background.

Thomas


----------



## Ionut Godea (27 Sep 2013)

Thank you!! Is it photo induced, looks better in reality.


----------



## Gary Nelson (27 Sep 2013)

A stunning scape and it looks very natural! Stunning fish too


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Sep 2013)

Hi lonut, Fab Love the blue BG  Plants coming on well


----------



## Ionut Godea (2 Oct 2013)

Thank you!! I am honored.

New pic:


----------



## Ionut Godea (28 Oct 2013)

New pic:


----------



## Ionut Godea (30 Oct 2013)

New pic:


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Oct 2013)

Awesome...I really like it.


----------



## Ionut Godea (1 Nov 2013)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## TOO (1 Nov 2013)

Yes, this is brilliant, a different kind of scape.

Thomas


----------



## Curvball (1 Nov 2013)

That is really something special. Well done.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Ionut Godea (3 Nov 2013)

Thank you very much for your beautiful words!!

New pic:


----------



## Ionut Godea (10 Nov 2013)

New pic:


----------



## George Farmer (10 Nov 2013)

One of the best ways to create a spectacular aquascape is to enhance the sense of depth and perspective, using hardscape, planting, open spaces and textures.

You have done so in a combination that displays the skill of a master. The hardscape selection and positioning is bold yet naturalistic. A tough balance to achieve. The same goes for the planting.

If I had to point out one distraction - you know what it is...  The red stems at the end of the path. 

I'm extremely impressed.  Thank you for sharing and inspiring.


----------



## Ionut Godea (13 Nov 2013)

George Farmer - Thank you for your appreciation!! I'm glad you like my work. I'm a great admirer of your work as well.

Trimming:


----------



## Rob P (13 Nov 2013)

Jaw droppingly good. I think my favourite tank I've ever seen. Absolutely love it


----------



## Ionut Godea (14 Nov 2013)

Thank you very much for your beautiful words.

Photo without equipments:


----------



## John S (14 Nov 2013)

Once again, absolutely stunning. The blue background really sets this off.


----------



## Ionut Godea (15 Nov 2013)

Thank you!!

HD short video of my tank:


----------



## tim (15 Nov 2013)

Looking forward to seeing this fully mature, stunning scape ionut


----------



## Ionut Godea (15 Nov 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## Ionut Godea (16 Nov 2013)

Next week I will replace present fish with 14 Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi. I think this is a good idea. What is your opinion? Is a good choice?
Regards,
Ionut


----------



## Ionut Godea (16 Nov 2013)

Steven Caller is the author of online Aquarist magazine and he wrote an nice article about my setup:
Peisaj Aquascape - Aquarist Magazine

Please give Aquarist magazine a like on Facebook if you can 
Aquarist Magazine | Facebook


----------



## Ionut Godea (22 Nov 2013)

New pic:


----------



## eduard (22 Nov 2013)

Really inspiring.Beautiful!!!


----------



## Deano3 (22 Nov 2013)

congrats on the article mate well deserved and another stunning pic thanks for sharing

Dean


----------



## richard powell (23 Nov 2013)

You are great at this, u cud start up a gallery with each picture hahaha


----------



## Ionut Godea (30 Nov 2013)

Thank you all for your beautiful words. I am glad you like my work.

Lateral view:


----------



## flygja (2 Dec 2013)

Simply marvelous!


----------



## Piotr Kaleta (2 Dec 2013)

Hi Peisaj Really Beautiful Aqascape. What type of wood are you using (slim twigs like)?


----------



## Ionut Godea (5 Dec 2013)

@ flygja - Thank you!! 

@ Piotr Kaleta - Thank you!! Beech roots.

Mountainscape:


----------



## Ionut Godea (6 Dec 2013)

Changes. What's your opinion?


----------



## Ionut Godea (8 Dec 2013)

Black neon tetra:


----------



## Ionut Godea (15 Jan 2014)

Black neon tetra:


----------



## NanoJames (15 Jan 2014)

That Hydrocotyle is the highlight of the tank for me Lonut! The tank is lovely with well kept fish, well done!


----------



## parotet (15 Jan 2014)

Ionut, your last landscape is really inspiring. This is the third or fourth time I watch the pictures and I still find it amazing. What I have finally understood is that I always try to repeat other landscapes I have seen before. Even if I do not repeat exactly the same layout, I am repeating other ones' patterns... I guess what really amazes me from this last landscape is that it is really different from others, at least to me it breaks with most of the things I have seen. Congratulations


----------



## Ionut Godea (15 Jan 2014)

@ NanoJames - Indeed.  Thank you very much!!

@ parotet - Thank you for your beautiful words. Im am very glad an honored.


----------



## Ionut Godea (19 Jan 2014)

I like this photo:


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Jan 2014)

Hi lonut, One word  Superb


----------



## Ionut Godea (21 Jan 2014)

@ Greenfinger2 - Thank you very much!!


----------



## Ionut Godea (25 Jan 2014)

Experiment:



What is your opinion?


----------



## parotet (25 Jan 2014)

Ionut, it's great, but I prefer it without trees. One of the things that really impressed me about this tank is that you do not know exactly if you are seing an underwater landscape or a terrestrial landscape... and I guess that this was actually one of the things that makes me watch this layout everytime. But of course, this is my personal point of view (as you have noticed I don't like terrestrial landscapes in aquascaping, what's the use of reproducing a terrestrial landscape if we are growing aquatic plants, and shrimps and fishes are swimming in our tanks? ), it is brilliant anyway. Congratulations once again!


----------



## bumcrumb (25 Jan 2014)

not sure if its been asked yet but whqt do you use to make the background colour? a small led of some kind? gives a great sunrise/sunset feel to the whole scape well done


----------



## JP01 (25 Jan 2014)

Added your tank to our inspiration thread, such awesome scapes you are very talented some inspiration !=56k

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Jan 2014)

JP01 said:


> Added your tank to our inspiration thread, such awesome scapes you are very talented some inspiration !=56k
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 

Hi JPO1, That's wonderful  
​Congratulations Lonut Godea  You have wonderful talent and have worked hard on all your Aquascapes  Top man  You deserve the recognition ​


----------



## TOO (26 Jan 2014)

I am not a fan of forests, but I think that the depth you have managed to create here deserves a lot of respect. I would probably remove or erect the "fallen" or broken tree in the right side. What is so nice about this scape is the creation of space + it does not look like any other scape.

Thomas


----------



## Jason King (26 Jan 2014)

Great inspiration  nice tank!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ionut Godea (28 Jan 2014)

Thank you all for your beautiful words and for suggestion. 
I bought new fish.

X-ray Tetra:


----------



## Ionut Godea (8 Feb 2014)

New pic:


----------



## Puntius (10 Feb 2014)

Hi mate, well done done this setup of yours.

Just want to clarify something you say your are running 2 tubes 45w or is each on of them 45w or is it 45 watts in total.

If this is the case that you are growing all these plants in only 45watts of light then it is possible to grow stunning plant with low lights.

Once again well done.


----------



## Ionut Godea (10 Feb 2014)

@ Hannes - Thank you!  The first tube is partial cover by a Juwel Reflector.

A surprise for me was that my aquarium appeared in an article on Headlines & Global News (HNGN):*http://www.hngn.com/articles/23778/...te-elaborate-scenes-underwater-living-art.htm*


----------



## Puntius (10 Feb 2014)

Nice man well done, you have not answered my question  LOL so is it 2 tubes totaling 45w or ???


----------



## Ionut Godea (10 Feb 2014)

Lighting - 2 x T5 JBL Solar Natur Ultra (45 w) and JBL Solar Tropic Ultra (45 w) /6 hours per day.


----------



## Puntius (10 Feb 2014)

WOW dude that is awesome growth with only 45w of t5 it can be done you have proved it to the aquascaping world that you dont need 300watts of light over a planted tank,

once again well done


----------



## Ionut Godea (10 Feb 2014)

Thank you for your appreciation!! I have 90 w, but my first neon (JBL Solar Tropic Ultra) is partially covered by a Juwel reflector.


----------



## Puntius (10 Feb 2014)

Oh okay still 90w over a 1meter tank is still not very much


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Feb 2014)

Ionut Godea said:


> A surprise for me was that my aquarium appeared in an article on Headlines & Global News


Congrats  UKAPS going global


----------



## Ionut Godea (14 Feb 2014)

@ LondonDragon - Thank you!!

Thank you ukaps!
In the Romanian press appeared an article about aquascaping and about my work. A part of this achievement is due to your support.(please use Google translate)

Agentia de Presa Mondena | Romanul care vrea sa cucereasca lumea prin peisajele construite in acvarii!


----------



## Ionut Godea (26 Mar 2014)

20 litre nano tank - first day


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Mar 2014)

Lovely rock, great contrast with the sand!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ionut Godea (11 Apr 2014)

@ aliclarke - Thank you very much!!

Another nice article about my work, wrote on a vietnamese site by BOUAQUA: (please use Google Translate)

http://bouaqua.net/ho-thuy-sinh/ho-.../su-chuyen-minh-manh-me-cua-mot-ho-thuy-sinh/


----------



## Ionut Godea (23 Apr 2014)

Scape


----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Apr 2014)

Wow you let this one do its thing 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sciencefiction (26 Apr 2014)

Wow, you have some skills!!! All these scapes are amazing.


----------



## Ionut Godea (30 Apr 2014)

Thank you very much!! 

Nano, 20 liters:


----------



## Ionut Godea (24 Aug 2014)

My aquarium, 180 liters HD short video


----------



## TallDragon (1 Feb 2015)

Hi Ionut, Just wanted to quickly ask about your experience in this tank with the JBL Solar Tropic and JBL Solar Natur T5 bulbs? Would you recommend them? Would you buy them again? (I heard the Solar natur has a  slight greenish color) Are thay a good combination together. I am considering 1 of each, for a 60cm wide 64l tank. Looking forward to your reply.


----------



## Ionut Godea (24 Feb 2016)

http://aquascapinglove.com/basics/aquascaping-interview-ionut-godea-from-romania/


----------



## Ionut Godea (25 Feb 2016)

@ TallDragon - JBL T5 tubes are very good.


----------



## Ionut Godea (30 Sep 2016)

New setup:


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Sep 2016)

Hi Lonut, I like it Its a very minimalistic scape for you. Following as always


----------



## Staticrzr (14 Oct 2016)

followed. 
Looking forward for new updates!


----------



## alex08 (15 Oct 2016)

Welcome back, old friend!


----------



## Ionut Godea (8 Oct 2017)

New setup

136599[/ATTACH]']


----------



## Ionut Godea (10 Oct 2017)

http://aquascapinglove.com/basics/aquascaping-interview-ionut-godea-from-romania/


----------



## Ionut Godea (10 Oct 2017)




----------



## Marius_20 (11 Oct 2017)

Nice, i like it Ionut. Ape limpezi (Clean water)


----------



## Ionut Godea (10 Apr 2018)




----------



## PARAGUAY (11 Apr 2018)

Looking good


----------



## Ionut Godea (16 Apr 2018)

Thank you!!


----------



## Ionut Godea (19 Apr 2019)

New scape:


----------



## DeepMetropolis (19 Apr 2019)

Watched this thread for the first time.. You sure has got green thumbs..


----------



## Ionut Godea (20 Apr 2019)

@ DeepMetropolis - Thank you very much!! I am glad you like my work.


----------



## Jayefc1 (21 Apr 2019)

Like your scapes a lot there very natural and inspiring just read the whole thread thanks for sharing


----------



## Ionut Godea (21 Apr 2019)

@Jayefc1 - Having this hobby is great. An aquarium is fascinating; a touch of nature in our home. I am glad you like it.


----------



## Jayefc1 (21 Apr 2019)

Ionut Godea said:


> @Jayefc1 - Having this hobby is great. An aquarium is fascinating; a touch of nature in our home. I am glad you like it.


Agree love having my scapes in the living room bringing a touch of nature inside and giving time to relaxed nurture and care for them


----------



## Ionut Godea (21 Apr 2019)




----------



## Ionut Godea (4 May 2019)

New scape:


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 May 2019)

Looks really good mate what ferts do you use


----------



## Ionut Godea (5 May 2019)

@ Jayefc1 - I use Easy Life products.


----------



## Jayefc1 (5 May 2019)

Nice mate


----------



## CooKieS (5 May 2019)

Very nice, looks natural and lovely plants selection.


----------



## Ionut Godea (6 May 2019)

@ CooKieS - Thank you very much!!!


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 May 2019)

Very calming.   Perfect for an "everyday lounge room" setup.  Now to get mine into that conditions   Love the fish in the last picture, all wanting to be the star.


----------



## Ionut Godea (8 May 2019)

@ SuperColey1 - I am glad you like my setup. Thank you very much!!!

I've made some changes. What do you think?


----------



## obsessed (8 May 2019)

Nice clean scapes


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 May 2019)

Ionut Godea said:


> @ SuperColey1 - I am glad you like my setup. Thank you very much!!!
> 
> I've made some changes. What do you think?



It look much brighter and more colourful in this version.  I like the growth of the fern in the centre too


----------



## Ionut Godea (14 May 2019)

@ GreenNeedle, obsessed - Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Andrew T (14 May 2019)

Looks good!
If I could make one suggestion it would be changing to a darker or lighter substrate upfront. Like ADA Amazonia dark brown or some white cosmetic sand if preferred . I would NOT do black though. Looks unnatural.
That way the contrast between the plants and the soil as well as the background will be greater and more aesthetically pleasing in my humble opinion.
Looks great nonetheless!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## CooKieS (14 May 2019)

Looks even better!

I wouldn't change the Gravel, it looks Ok and natural in your scape IMO


----------



## Andrew T (14 May 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Looks even better!
> 
> I wouldn't change the Gravel, it looks Ok and natural in your scape IMO



And that’s why there’s so many diverse tanks. We all like different things. Which is a good thing


----------

